# Looking for audio from Sproul's St. Andrews' Chapel...



## Parker234 (Jul 26, 2010)

As the title of the thread says, I've been looking and looking and have been unable to find online the sermons from St. Andrews' Chapel. Are they making them available anywhere?

Thanks


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 26, 2010)

Parker234 said:


> As the title of the thread says, I've been looking and looking and have been unable to find online the sermons from St. Andrews' Chapel. Are they making them available anywhere?
> 
> Thanks


 
Not from their website at least from the looks of it.

The answer is technically "yes" but not in a way that will probably be satisfactory to you. I've been a Ministry partner with Ligonier for 13 years now (back when it was called Tape of the Month). Every month, a CD is mailed to me that contains various messages that R.C. has given. Many of those messages have been from his St. Andrew's Sunday School lessons over the years.

I'm hoping that Ligonier Ministries (and White Horse Inn) for that matter, will go to a more online version of this ministry. I personally don't like getting CD's any more and would love to be able to access a library of their media based on my ministry support but I don't know if they have any plans to do this.


----------



## Andres (Jul 26, 2010)

There's this option. Although I don't believe these messages are the sermons from Sunday worship, it's daily, it's free, it's Mp3's, and it's Sproul.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 26, 2010)

Andres said:


> There's this option. Although I don't believe these messages are the sermons from Sunday worship, it's daily, it's free, it's Mp3's, and it's Sproul.


 
Yeah, I subscribe to his podcast but he doesn't really broadcast his Saint Andrew's stuff. He tends to cover more Confessional stuff at his Church (at least the messages that have been released to supporters).


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 26, 2010)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Parker234 said:
> 
> 
> > As the title of the thread says, I've been looking and looking and have been unable to find online the sermons from St. Andrews' Chapel. Are they making them available anywhere?
> ...


John MacArthur does the same thing with the CDs. I get them, rip them, and then give the CD to my secretary.


----------



## Scott1 (Jul 26, 2010)

Also, the Ligionier web site is including more content from St. Andrews, including sermons, many available as "learn" content, free of charge:

Free Sermons from R.C. Sproul | Learn Reformed Theology at Ligonier.org


----------



## tommyb (Aug 14, 2010)

I just got an e-mail from Ligonier says you could stream all his sermons from the book of John, here:

Free Sermons from R.C. Sproul | Learn Reformed Theology at Ligonier.org

And all his sermons from the book of Romans, here: 

Free Sermons from R.C. Sproul | Learn Reformed Theology at Ligonier.org


----------

